# "Limber" Tail



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

This was the diagnosis given to my pup.

Yesterday morning, we woke up to find Mason out of sorts. I had noticed that he was very restless the previous night, but didn't think much of it, as he sometimes is after a long ride in the car.

Anyway, he couldn't find a comfortable position to sit in, and his tail was held at an odd angle. He couldn't lift it, and if he tried to wag it, he'd wince. If I picked it up, he looked really uncomfortable. I applied light pressure all the way down the tail, and he yelped when I got to the base. We rushed him to the vet and she quickly diagnosed "limber" tail, prescribing carbprofen and a muscle relaxer. She said it could take between 48 and 72 hours for it to become fully functional again. We're on day two, now, and there is some improvement, but not a whole lot.

Has anyone dealt with this problem before? If so, how long did it take for your pup to fully recover?


----------



## DukesMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I've dealt with it. Duke had this last summer. In his case, it came from swimming, although I was told excessive wagging can also do it. 

It was explained to me as a soft tissue injury...basically overdoing it with the tail muscles. The vet gave him Rimadyl and that helped a lot. It was clearly very painful for him. There's nothing sadder looking than a dog who can't wag! 

I think it took a week or so before Duke seemed back to his normal self.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

That's sad to hear  How's he doing today? Hope he's better soon.
Never dealt with that situation, but I have had to deal with "happy tail", Coco has whipped her tail so hard against things that the tip of it has split open.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

MUCH better today, thank goodness. He can actually lift the tail all the way up, although not for long periods of time. He has somewhat of an awkward wag. He's also back to his normal, happy self, nosing around in everything that's not his.

I've already taken him off the carbprofen, seeing as he's not in pain. Hopefully, within the next couple days, I'll get the go ahead to take him off the muscle relaxers.

Thanks, DukesMom for the input. No kidding, its a sad sight! I hate it for him.

DJsMom: I used to work at a vet clinic. We had a dalmatian that would come in regularly for boarding, and he would whip his tail so hard against the fencing that his tail would bleed incessantly. It's a terrible thing to see. Lots of towels covering the fence and tail bandaging. I never knew happy tails could be so dangerous, until I met that dog!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cracker had a case of swimmer's tail last summer. It was stiff, sore and inflamed for almost two weeks, though it was gradually getting better. This CAN be serious as the inflammation/swelling at the base of the tail can disrupt the circulation somewhat. I used warm packs and she was fine after a week or so of 'rest'.

It makes for a very sad and sad looking puppy!

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/coldtail.html


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a lab/chow mix who had the chow tail (curled on her back). One day, I noticed it was hanging down (which never happened unless she was in trouble ). I watched her for a couple of days and it slowly started to come back up. Within no longer than 2 weeks she was back to her usual curly self (I could wrap it around my wrist like a bracelet). She never seemed in a lot of pain and I never took her to the vet. The next time I had her in, that's what he told me it was. 

I called it "limp" tail...


----------

